# Driver door won't unlock



## Diego Murphy (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi guys,

I'm having a problem with the driver's door of my Audi TT(2008 MK2). Problem is as follows:
-Door will lock with the central locking fob and if i use the physical key
-Door won't unlock using either the fob or the physical key. I can unlock the door from inside the car.
-When I try to unlock using the fob, it makes noises as if it's trying to unlock, but it doesn't.

Is it likely that the door actuator is the problem, or could it be something as simple as a fuse? The passenger door is working fine.

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Diego - Were you able to get your door lock sorted?


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm guessing that one of the pushrods inside the door has either fallen off or worked loose. I think you are going to have to take the door card off to investigate. The rods are held in by by little plastic clips and sometimes one of the 'ears' breaks off.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The easiest fix before you do anything, is to replace the Remote batteries first (CR2032).

If that doesn't solve it, then get a VCDS scan before you pull the door card. If either of the door lock motors are bad, a VCDS will show a fault code.

I put this together to help people resolve door lock issues. It's worth a read as it covers some of the more common problems -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882595


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Your symptoms are not quite the same as I had, but similar...have you tried changing the battery in the key fob?

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1875893&p=9129569#p9129569

Just a thought before you get too involved in stripping the door down!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

I had exactly the same with passenger door. It occurs mainly in cold weather. Then finally gave up completely it was the door lock module which cost £120 from main dealer and I did myself using the kB on here for door card removal. Lock module easy to change. Cured it
Steve


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Essexaviator said:


> I had exactly the same with passenger door. It occurs mainly in cold weather. Then finally gave up completely it was the door lock module which cost £120 from main dealer and I did myself using the kB on here for door card removal. Lock module easy to change. Cured it
> Steve


Do you still have the old one?


----------



## Solarblaze_uk (Sep 30, 2018)

I had an issue with the door not unlocking, but would from inside. I gave it a quick bang under the handle and it worked from there on. I think that was more the handle mechanism sticking. I sprayed inside with dry lube in to the handle mechanism and it's been fine ever since


----------



## Gearhead_75 (Feb 10, 2019)

same here right now for a month pasenger door won't open with key fob and now driver door as well trunk release worked and afther many times clicking the key fob driver door went open
is this the module?

my Interior blower fan. had a stuck motor 2 weeks ago also replaced 400 euro [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have mk2 TTS 2008


----------

